# Coloured ceramic bulbs



## rachelsreptiles (Dec 21, 2007)

Hi all

I am after the name of a company that makes coloured ceramic bulbs i saw them in a reptile mag a few months ago and cant remember who makes them

thanks 
graeme


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Whats the point? They dont emit light.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Exactly what I was thinking, didn't want to miss something obvious and appear stupid though so I kept quiet, I'm glad you asked!


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

The only reason i can think of you wanting a colored one, is too blend in with the background. The only colors i have seen are pinkish and white.

Graham, are you talking about me? Saying glas i asked or glad the OP asked?


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Yes I meant I'm glad_ you_ asked. I've never heard of coloured ceramics and can't think what would be the point, like you I've only ever had pinkish and off white ones.


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Yeah. But what would any point be in getting a colored caramic bulb? They produce no light what so ever and should be caged so you wont even be able to see much color on the bulb it self.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Maybe the OP will enlighten us?


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Or mabey they have got mixed up and didnt mean ceramic or something? 

There is no point, buying a coloured ceramic as they are non light emitent (if i have this the right way round?) so a colour wont make any difference. So they dont make them i dont thiunk.


----------



## Hell67 (Jul 24, 2007)

If you contact Bev336 on this forum she will be able to tell you about ceramic bulbs.She is the manufacturer of reptile heating equipment Welcome to Solaris Heat || Home Her products were in a reptile mag a few months ago.I buy all my ceramic equipment from Bev.


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Why would they do colored ones Hell67?


----------



## rachelsreptiles (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks for the link they are the one's i am after. im not bothered about the colour i just tried to jog peoples memory about them 

thanks rachel


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

WHats the point in them though?


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Yes I want to know this now, just out of interest, it's really bugging me as I can't imagine what advantage a coloured heat emitter would have? Is it something to do with invisible light in the IR spectrum maybe?


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Lol Graham.

There is no good reason for gettin a colored ceramic bulb as there is no light from it, so basikly, i would just paint the one you have with heat proof paint lol


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

> There is no good reason for gettin a colored ceramic bulb as there is no light from it


I wonder though, we're not talking about light in the visible wavelength, it may be that coloured ceramics emit IR more efficiently? My knowledge of physics isn't good enough to say one way or the other, which is why I'd like to know.


----------



## bev336 (May 10, 2007)

It is my company Solaris Heat Ltd that make coloured ceramic bulbs, the wavelength is no different. They are made mostly for the American market in green to blend in with foliage etc, but we do some in the UK with thermoreactive coloured glazes and prints (change colour when they heat up).


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Oh OK, thanx for clearing that up. The colour changing ones sound interesting, having burnt myself a couple of times I can see how a visual indication that the lamp is on and hot could be useful!


----------



## bev336 (May 10, 2007)

Yeah, we put a red spot on the face of the bulb which turns black when it is hot or the horrible yellow ones that change to a terracotta colour when they are hot.


----------

